# October random photos?



## thebadger (Jul 27, 2002)

Have not seen this month's thread yet. I am at work so I can't post right now. Maybe when I get home. Thought I would get it started though.


----------



## MB1 (Jan 27, 2004)

Is it November already?

Oops, I forgot......


----------



## TurboTurtle (Feb 4, 2004)

How about:
- a lady beetle with a dent,
- an annoyed beagle in a cloths basket on the kitchen table,
- a very small water fall and,
- a red-bellied woodpecker.

TF


----------



## Duckman (Jul 21, 2005)




----------



## Mr. Versatile (Nov 24, 2005)

Nice pics! Thanks for posting.


----------



## jd3 (Oct 8, 2004)

October, century rides and cross
See the guy in the white helmet on the red Surly. Thats Mike. He is just starting his own frame building business. I know that a lot of people try that and don't get far. I think Mike has as good of chance as any. He is a trained artist and a Barnett Institute grad. He has worked as a local wrench for several years. His bikes are called Magnolia bikes. Remember you saw it here first when he has a 4 year waiting list.


----------



## MB1 (Jan 27, 2004)

We were all over the place in October.....


----------



## MB1 (Jan 27, 2004)

TurboTurtle said:


> How about:
> - a lady beetle with a dent,
> - an annoyed beagle in a cloths basket on the kitchen table,
> - a very small water fall and,
> ...


That is some nice stuff right there! :thumbsup:


----------



## TurboTurtle (Feb 4, 2004)

MB1 said:


> That is some nice stuff right there! :thumbsup:


Thank you! - TF


----------



## TurboTurtle (Feb 4, 2004)

I'm so envious. Looks like a wonderful trip. Are the Smokeys near-bugless in October? - TF


----------



## Duckman (Jul 21, 2005)

Trip? I live there..um..here  The leaves are peaking right now. It was spectacular today out on the Tail of the Dragon/Fontana Dam area while out on the moto. Mtb'd Tsali yesterday. Its a wash of oranges and yellows.


----------



## FatTireFred (Jan 31, 2005)

Duckman said:


> Trip? I live there..um..here  The leaves are peaking right now. It was spectacular today out on the Tail of the Dragon/Fontana Dam area while out on the moto. Mtb'd Tsali yesterday. Its a wash of oranges and yellows.




does fontana lake ever fill up? it always looks like it's in the middle of a 10-yr drought


----------



## Slim Again Soon (Oct 25, 2005)

*October -- gorgeous!*

My favorite month.

Dented ladybug -- so strange. One tough bug.

That's the first cynical beagle I've ever met.

The woman in the sleeveless jersey and black helmet looks about as happy with the photo-taking as was Mr. Beagle.

Trail shots make me want to lace up and head out.

Not much privacy in that outhouse, but it is bound to smell better than most, with a breeze like that.

I never liked staying in AT shelters -- too heavily used, too many mice. But, if it were raining, I was in there. I once set two traps and took out a dozen mice (and one vole -- sorry about that) one night in Vermont. 

I wouldn't worry about bugs in the Smokies this time of year. Bears, yes.

Another glorious photo of Washington -- man, you need to do a calendar!


----------



## Duckman (Jul 21, 2005)

FatTireFred said:


> does fontana lake ever fill up? it always looks like it's in the middle of a 10-yr drought


Rarely. Last winter it was almost full, being the fullest I've seen it to date. We're at an 11" rain deff right now. 

I hate shelters too. I've backpacked over 6000 miles over the last 15yrs, and have stayed in a shelter exactly twice. Even across the AT thru the Smokies one Nov(which while on the AT thru the park, your required to use the shelters) I stealth camped in a small tent. 

The shelter pics was a day hike. My place backs up to the main ridgeline the AT goes across near Stecoah Gap. I can hike trails from my backyard up 2 miles to Hogback Gap(about 8 miles south of Fontana Dam). ..or get let off miles away, and hike the AT back home. That rocks. 

The last trail pic was mtbing in Pisgah last month on the Black mtn trail.


----------



## tom_o (May 6, 2004)

3 from a hike some friends and I did in the Catskills - 



















Oktoberfest @ Hunter Mountain -


----------



## snapdragen (Jan 28, 2004)

I get to play too! Not necessarily my best, but the ones I like


----------



## festus (Sep 15, 2005)

*Commute and Downieville*

I have a terrible commute. Look at all the traffic.


----------



## MB1 (Jan 27, 2004)

snapdragen said:


> I get to play too! ...


Of course you can play too although you might consider staying just a little farther away from ol' brownie!


----------



## snapdragen (Jan 28, 2004)

MB1 said:


> Of course you can play too although you might consider staying just a little farther away from ol' brownie!


but she was so pretty.....


----------



## Fantino (Jul 30, 2008)

*no bears!*

Went bicycle camping for 3 days late October. Day 2 was the best, left the trailer @ the campgroung. . .


----------



## thebadger (Jul 27, 2002)




----------



## Hjalti (Feb 26, 2004)

*Oct.*

October

<a href="https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/2917809655/" title="20081005_10 by Hjalti1, on Flickr"><img src="https://farm3.static.flickr.com/2295/2917809655_6a81bab0e1.jpg" width="500" height="333" alt="20081005_10" /></a>
Flat.

<a href="https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/2957757369/" title="20081019_17 by Hjalti1, on Flickr"><img src="https://farm4.static.flickr.com/3019/2957757369_cee1ffe6c3.jpg" width="500" height="333" alt="20081019_17" /></a>
Paranoid much?

<a href="https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/2999461756/" title="20081027_02 by Hjalti1, on Flickr"><img src="https://farm4.static.flickr.com/3069/2999461756_f04ee089e7.jpg" width="500" height="333" alt="20081027_02" /></a>
Boo!


----------



## Chain (Dec 28, 2006)

Reflection.









Horse









Sunset during the game









Lindyanna Jones









Sorry to the loungers who already suffered through these.


----------



## lemonlime (Sep 24, 2003)

Early snowfall in the Black Hills.


----------



## tarwheel2 (Jul 7, 2005)

*bugs*



TurboTurtle said:


> I'm so envious. Looks like a wonderful trip. Are the Smokeys near-bugless in October? - TF


Bugs are rarely ever a problem in the Southern Appalachians, at any time of the year. You need standing water for mosquitoes, black flies and other pests to breed -- and there is rarely ever any land flat enough for standing water in the Smokies, Blueridge mountains.


----------



## TurboTurtle (Feb 4, 2004)

tarwheel2 said:


> Bugs are rarely ever a problem in the Southern Appalachians, at any time of the year. You need standing water for mosquitoes, black flies and other pests to breed -- and there is rarely ever any land flat enough for standing water in the Smokies, Blueridge mountains.


Ticks, on the other hand... - TF


----------



## YuriB (Mar 24, 2005)

.....


----------



## philippec (Jun 16, 2002)

October pics, I gots 'em, so I's dealin'em

Random pics taken on diametrically opposite sides of the globe, and none in NAm.


----------



## werdna (Feb 6, 2004)

Is that Vannes?


----------



## tarwheel2 (Jul 7, 2005)

*October pix*

No cycling photos from this month, but here's a few from my other outdoor sport -- kayaking. As you'll see, fall and winter are slow to arrive in the Southeast, although it's finally started cooling off the past couple of weeks.

The color photos are from the NC coast near Swansboro, the B&W is from the Neuse River outside Raleigh.


----------

